# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Rekomendasi pakan ikan koi dong utk warna dan body

## Koikuazka

Minta sarannya nih sama yg senior dan udh berpengalaman.
Pakan ikan koi yg rekomended utk body dan warna apa ya ? Yg gk terlalu mahal jga hehe 

Saya coba hokky yg color enchance hasilnya lumayan warna jdi terang slma 2-3 minggu pemakaian dan body lumayan montok.

Tapi saya baca2 liver koi bisa rusak ya ?
Apa harus variasikan pakan ikan koi ? 
Dan kegunaan white germ utk apa ya ?

Mohon bantuan dan jawabannya 👌👍🙉

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koikuazka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## miggbelz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

